# For the troops!!



## JoeyBear (Jul 31, 2007)

Greysmoke and I put together this little arsenal for the troops and with any luck, they'll enjoy the hell outta them!! They deserve it and they're the best people we could think of to bomb. I pray they all come home safe.


----------



## mhlatke (Oct 13, 2007)

Awesome! Always support the troops! Well done guys!


----------



## AdReNaLiN jUnKeE (Aug 19, 2008)

thats an awesome troop bomb! give those boys some awesome smokes to chill on!


----------



## smokinj (Jan 16, 2008)

Very well done fellas!


----------



## cboor001 (Aug 6, 2008)

Very nice brothers... I will be sending some Lew's way also. They will definitely be happy with those. You guys are awesome


----------



## LkyLindy (Feb 1, 2008)

Righteous package


----------



## eggwhites (Apr 20, 2008)

Great Stuff. Way to help out our troops!


----------



## Deuce Da Masta (Dec 4, 2006)

Nicely done! I try to send some smokes to the troops a few times a year! Well deserving to say the least!


----------



## Armenian (Jun 9, 2008)

I can see this will be a contest where Joe Snuffy is the winner. Vic81 and I will have a nice shipment ready shortly.


----------



## azpostal (Jul 12, 2008)

Awesome way to support the troops


----------



## Fatmandu (Mar 18, 2008)

Nice job guys, it will be appreciated


----------



## Vic81 (Aug 2, 2008)

AWESOME - way to support our guys!!


----------



## Redbeard (Aug 7, 2006)

this is awesome !!!


----------



## amateurke (Mar 28, 2008)

I'm sure they will enjoy!! Great work guys!!


----------



## stlcards (Sep 14, 2007)

They will love it JB, as always you go above and beyond.


----------



## maduro4me-cl (Jun 11, 2008)

Sweet troop bomb brothers!


----------



## JoeyBear (Jul 31, 2007)

Our soldiers will love these and with any luck, smoke some right before they get on the plane for home.


----------



## happy1 (Jun 29, 2007)

Great job Joey


----------



## Sin-cl (Feb 9, 2008)

Woo hoo!


----------



## JoeyBear (Jul 31, 2007)

I ended up adding a little bit more...damn box I brought home from work was too big and I ran out of packing peanuts. Oh well, no harm no foul :biggrin: Cigars take up more room than a damn peanut anyway


----------



## EKGOTSKILLZZ (Jun 17, 2008)

dayum!!!!!


----------



## Doogie (Oct 15, 2007)

very nice


----------



## karmaz00 (Dec 5, 2007)

very nice


----------



## mdj65 (Jun 22, 2008)

Very nice, love to see the support for those guys over there. They truly deserve it.


----------

